# Farm Aid



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I saw where Willie Nelson and company supposedly entertained 30K in Hershey, PA. I have always wondered out loud how this "help" for farmers is actually administered. I understand there were lots of "organic" type farmers at this concert according to the press release I read.....I wonder how that was determined?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Farm Aid advocates organic farming and family farms so I'm sure they just put it in their press release. Probably like a lot of these things they start off as a good idea that benefits some people and end up as a tax write-off and free advertising for the entertainers and most of the money brought in pays for the venue and the salaries of the organization.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Farm Aid advocates organic farming and family farms so I'm sure they just put it in their press release. Probably like a lot of these things they start off as a good idea that benefits some people and end up as a tax write-off and free advertising for the entertainers and most of the money brought in pays for the venue and the salaries of the organization.


Yea, that organic farming is tough on the farmer....time he gets through feeding the bugs and the varmints there is not much product left to cover expenses. I admire their ambition and intentions, but I guess i will stick to Republican farming.....declaring war on everything that causes trouble.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah....none of the "farm aid" trickled down this broke PA farmer.....lol


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Willie Nelson never has entertained me. Except maybe reading about his tax problems. I always wonder about the definition of a family farm. Besides the big JBS Swift feedlots (Are those really farms anyways?) all the crop growing farms around here are family farms. Even though they might be corporations and LLCs and the like they are still owned by a family.


----------

